# Survey says.... (BigScreamTV needs your help!)



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I've heard of bigscreamtv, but not really sure what it is.
Do you have a website I can go check it out at?
Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks & Yes! The website is bigscreamtv.com. Thanks for checking it out!
-Bill


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Now I rememeber. I saw this in Chicago at last years show, or was that 2 years ago? HMmmm??
Well, fitco was the company that was selling them.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

My wife bought one of 'em last year. We used it to good effect. My only big gripe is positioning the tv to lay down. On 13" size tvs its no problem, but when you start getting into 25"+ tvs, its not only cumbersome, but dangerous. I had to make a bracket from 2x4's to nest my 19" tv into so it would rest facing up. Another feature I'd like to see is some way to select a scene (or specific monster) to play over and over, so you can just hit the pause\unpause button on cue to startle ToTs while they pass the window. The cutesy stuff is ok, but more sinister things would be better.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Terror Eyes*

I had a blast with the Terror Eyes dvd, wish I had a pic to show you...

Terror Eyes is a DVD of 3 different eyeballs, a flaming oculus (think Lord of the Rings), a robot eye and a demon eye, you can choose to display a pair of eyes (cloned) or a single eye, with the single eye display you can split it to 2 different tv's (picture tv's in 2 different windows of your house!!) 

I DJ a local neighborhood haunt (3 houses in a row) and park my van in a driveway and set up shop to DJ live, all music and sound effects are done on the fly, no prerecorded tracks or mixes.... I have a BLAST doing this!! This year I used the terror eyes DVD split to 2 13" color tv's stacked on milk crates in the back of the van so the eyes were looking over my shoulder, VERY cool effect!! (the middle house also used a bigscream tv DVD as peppers ghost display in the front window, people loved it!!

That being said, here's the good and bad....
Great concept, love the fact you can display 1 or 2 eyes, that was genius. The demon eye and flaming eye were great, the robotic eye was pretty lame, sorry! I would love to see you do more terror eyes, can you do 2 different eyes though? having both eyes be the exact same made it kinda artificial, have the eyes blink differently or look in different directions at different times.

Discs I would LOVE to see

1) Human Eyes - picture a real human eyeball that close up, that's creepy enough, and a bloodshot eye and a jaundiced/diseased eye, UGH!!

2) Animal eyes - look to nature for scary stuff, dogs, wolves, cats, insects, picture the effect that could have!!

I stumbled onto your products after someone here last year mentioned it, otherwise I don't think I would have seen them, I think I got mine from haunted fog and one from ebay....

Thanks for coming online, I really had a blast last year and hope to see better and scarier products soon!! (no more scarols though, LOL)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Iv'e been using BS TV for two years..I love them..Here's a pic:



In application:



I have a how to in the works on my new site, as soon as it's ready, I'll post more pics.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I've seen the BS TV display in Party City around Halloween and I like the concept of it but the actual performance I would say is a little to cornball (If that really means anything) for my liking. Keep in mind I've only seen 10- 15 minutes of them at a time so I may not be a fair judge, but it did keep me from making a purchase even though the price was down considerably from 2004. 

I also agree with ANB about the setting up of the TV, maybe if BigScreamTV sold a universal adjustable tv mount, It may make things simpler for people who purchase the dvd.

On a positive note, I have never seen the Terror Eyes, but I will definately look for those this year. That sounds awesome and since I did this last year










I'm excited about the idea of moving eyes up there instead !




: }


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

I've heard of bigscreamtv...but that is it. Is your issue more of a branding problem with individuals not knowing the site or is it with the actual products? I'd love to be able to check out what you sell, then I would be able to give comments.

Best of luck!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Hacknslash said:


> I've heard of bigscreamtv...but that is it. Is your issue more of a branding problem with individuals not knowing the site or is it with the actual products? I'd love to be able to check out what you sell, then I would be able to give comments.
> 
> Best of luck!



check their site www.bigscreamtv.com there are video clips online!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Unpleasant, those eyes look cool!!! Would you be able to mount 2 tv's on the roof easily to use the DVD?? The existing DVD has a demon eye and a flaming eye that would look really cool up there, I'm hoping they come out with more terror eyes DVD's!




Mr Unpleasant said:


> I've seen the BS TV display in Party City around Halloween and I like the concept of it but the actual performance I would say is a little to cornball (If that really means anything) for my liking. Keep in mind I've only seen 10- 15 minutes of them at a time so I may not be a fair judge, but it did keep me from making a purchase even though the price was down considerably from 2004.
> 
> I also agree with ANB about the setting up of the TV, maybe if BigScreamTV sold a universal adjustable tv mount, It may make things simpler for people who purchase the dvd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

That is actually the 2nd floor windows that the eyes are in, I blacked all the other windows so only the eyes would show. I could definitely get some TVs in those windows no problem, I'm all tingly just thinkin' about it.


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

I plan on using Big Scream TV for the first time this year. I'll give you a report after halloween this year. I am excited to try it. I will be doing the peppers ghost version in a window over my garage. One thing I would like to see would be a ghost version. One where different ghosts would be flying around the screen. When used the peppers ghost method, it would give that Disney's Haunted Mansion look. The only problem would be how to do the ghost's, I assume computer animation would be the best but props could also be used.

Greg


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I think it would cool if your product could be more interactive. Meaning you do the talking and the program changes the voice and the mouth or what ever moves along with it. Or if your product reacted to movement or sound. Of course there are already people that do this already, but this gives you an idea. Make an automatic ToT station, so that people don't have to come to the door any more. Almost like a Halloween vending machine, if you will.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool!! Just yesterday I was thinking of getting some of your products and I didnt know if I should or not. Well this confirms it im getting some of them. I think I have seen it in the Oriental Trading Magazine I will look this afternoon.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I LOOOOVE my BigScreamTV. Here's what I'd like to see:

A 'wandering ghost' much like the Johnston Company's poor-quality projector videos...only DONE RIGHT. The ghost would drift back and forth, to and fro. In an upper window, it would look great.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I have 2 of the big scream CD, I plan every year to use them but for some reason I ended up puttting them on the back bunner. I was one of the guys that posted about making the ghost CD on your web site you guys said it was to hard since TV is on 2D. This year i'm using the scary eyes CD I have a great idea for that.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Ghosts and interactivity*

All great ideas. We've heard some before, we've had some of these, and God knows we'd like to do some of these. Here's the issues at hand:

Ghosts: We'd still be "stuck" with a head or face or maybe a very small flying thing....like a bat. The problem is a TV is a small window....so only what will fit within those confines without "breaking the boundary" (breaking raster) will work. A full body ghost will be (appear) too small. An actual size ghost will not fit. (Since TV is a 2D medium..it will just look small...not "far away." I've experimented with lots of different approaches ---even the "make your own projection TV for cheap" ideas that you see all over the web. The problem is...they ALL SUCK. You might make out an image in absolute total darkness. Quite frankly, seeing a REAL ghost would be easier. It's really video projection technology that has to come along for this. (It needs to be cheap enough for everyone.) Sure, a few can afford $500-$2000 to do this, but it's not really worth our while to produce such a product until more people can take advantage of it. No?

Interactivity: Boy would we love that. First, I must mention that if you simply want ONE head to loop or play, almost all DVD players offer a "repeat" option.
For interactivity, this lies in the domain of the actual DVD player product. Unfortunately, we don't make those...and we have looked into some trigger
technology (implementing a remote.) Perhaps that may eventually pan-out, but we still have not ventured into physical product manufacturing. We're essentially "TV producers." But, we do hear you..and we also want this to happen. We're working on several projection, interaction, and physical-prop devices.

Thanks for the thoughts and ideas.
-B


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Limited to the size of the TV? Nonsense!

Remember that some of us (and more in the future) have projectors with AV inputs. 

Even with a regular TV, I have set glass storm doors at an angle at a narrow window, magnified the image (simple plastic magnifier) and projected a much larger image than ordinarily used. Works great!

So don't be shy about trying something new.

boo


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

Boo---

--Like I said---SOME have projectors. Most do not.

'not afraid to try something new...I've done it---
I have tried the "magnifier" technique....I assume you're referring to the Fresnel Lense trick (the flat lense) where the TV image can be cast off a TV onto a wall. I'm shocked to hear it works great for you....I'd like to see it!!! I have never gotten it to work to my satisfaction. Do you have pictures? What lense are you using? Where did you get it?.... I'd definitely love to "re-create" what you're doing so I can see if it's worth our developing product for.

-B


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

When I vist Disney land and went through The Haunted Mansion
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/parks/attractionDetail?id=TheHauntedMansionAttractionPage 
If you click on the middle of the picutre and move to the grave yard part you'll see the ghost thing I was talking about. Still would be cool to have a CD with different ghost like this with black back ground or in different sets graveyrad, spooky house etc... To get the 3D effect all you would need is ghost in different colors then they would work with chromadepth-glasses. If maybe you hade a big sheet that they use in chromadepth 3D glasses and put that in front of your TV you might get the effect and wouldn't need to make everyone where 3D glasses. Just Idea to work with.
http://www.3dglassesonline.com/3d-chromadepth-glasses/index.html

Another idea that i'm gonna try this year is.
They had a graveyard which had ghost coming out of the ground and head up to the sky and disappear. It looked like they used some type of sheet with ghost pictures on it that was on two rollers and a motor to turn the sheet to give the effect the ghost were coming out of the ground and going to the sky. It looks like a cheap and easy effect to make and do and might be a good idea and looks awesome. 

Have you guys tried having a contest to see who could make the best display using your DVD. Might get more people to buy them and get them to try them out.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Lots-o-ideas*

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm going to check out some of 'em.

We haven't thought of a contest...That is a totally great idea. I would like to do that. I don't know how we'd do it because that usually lies in the realm of the distributor.... We'll see where we can take it. We'll definitely put that in the stack of cards and hopefully we will be able to play it.

-B


----------



## crazybob (Apr 11, 2005)

*Suggestion*

i've been using Big Scream for a couple years now. I bought the chainsaw and screm cd's this year. I like how affordable they are, but did not use them for one reason. You need to make the screams each on a different track, so users can "pick and choose" by programming their CD player to only play the screams they want. Same with the chainsaws. I needed a loud, gas chainsaw sound that I could trigger... not 30 different ones constantly. Sorry if this sounds picky.. Like I said, i love you products! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Bigscream

Check the Virtual Santa product on this site: www.christmaslightshow.com. It has a video projection kit that doesnt cost too much. It connects to the front of a 13inch tv. You then position it about 3 feet from a window and cover the window with a special screen. The dvd image from the tv that projects onto the screen appears lifesize. It is a simple, yet very effective system. I have the virtual santa and let me tell you it is a big hit during the holidays because it produced a clear lifelike image. I plan on buying your Terror Eyes dvd so I can project a giant eye through the window. 

I do not know if the system is patented or not but maybe you could team up with the owner and sell your dvd on his site.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Kronax said:


> Bigscream
> 
> Check the Virtual Santa product on this site: www.christmaslightshow.com. It has a video projection kit that doesnt cost too much. It connects to the front of a 13inch tv. You then position it about 3 feet from a window and cover the window with a special screen. The dvd image from the tv that projects onto the screen appears lifesize. It is a simple, yet very effective system. I have the virtual santa and let me tell you it is a big hit during the holidays because it produced a clear lifelike image. I plan on buying your Terror Eyes dvd so I can project a giant eye through the window.
> 
> I do not know if the system is patented or not but maybe you could team up with the owner and sell your dvd on his site.


I bought a 10 foot tree this year from them. Very nice products. I can't wait to put it out in the yard this year.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Santa Projection*

Well I'm SHOCKED to hear that this projection system actually works out for some people. I have not purchased the one at "Christmaslightshow.com." Maybe I should just to check it out. I've built my own....and it's always been a disappointment. 

The application is not patentable (to my knowledge.) Designs are posted all over the web for it. It's an old trick. It works exactly like an overhead projector (-think high-school) works. It's really just a lense in front of a TV. The lense happens to be a flat fresnel lense....the only kind that is cheap, portable, and big enough to use in front of a TV.

Thanks for the info.
-B


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea..well, if it works,(and the video PROVES it,) then it works...LIFE SIZE GHOSTS!!! ...ahem..please.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

No that's what i'm talking about, i've looked all over for something like that. If you made a DVD with scene of different ghost i'll be your first costumer.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used big scream tv for the past two years and cant say enough good things about them

I built a support for a 25" tv display. I thought it was a small amount of effort compared to the results.
I think their web site shows tvs being supported by large coolers for those that dont want to get too invloved in set up. 
the effect also works by placing the plexi at an angle from a tv siting normally on a table or counter just off to the side of a window. this works in limited applications where the guests field of view is limited so you cant see the tv. i think it is shown on the website on on one of the DVDs. 

as for new things
wasnt it mentioned on the big scream tv message board something like corpse heads popping up and down out of the ground. Could be used with the tv behind one tombstone and the plexi off that at 45degrees, then place another stone just behing the plexi. so it looks like the head is coming out of the ground in front of the headstone.


----------



## jfiffick (Sep 26, 2005)

*Recently bought your product*

I recently bought all of your DVD's for 2006. I liked the Scarols and the Extreme Haunted House DVD. I loved the Pumpkin in Scarols and plan to create a display around it. The Haunted House DVD gave me a few good ideas that I plan to implement in my next years haunt. I think those 2 DVD's are your best work. I would like to see you branch into Christmas and have a DVD like Scarols for Christmas. I would definately buy the CD. I origanlly saw your DVD at a Spencers 2 years ago and couldnt think of a way to use it in my haunt. This year, I was looking at Fright Catalog to see what the had and I came across your Scarols DVD and was impressed with it after I looked at your web site. My brother has also bought your Scarols DVD after veiwing mine.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I just saw in a toy magazine a projector for like 300.00 bucks. Thats not that bad I wonder how well it works. Maybe I should use this as an reason to get one. Heee Heeee


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> I have used big scream tv for the past two years and cant say enough good things about them
> 
> I built a support for a 25" tv display. I thought it was a small amount of effort compared to the results.
> I think their web site shows tvs being supported by large coolers for those that dont want to get too invloved in set up.
> ...



That's a neat Idea i'm gonna try that this year


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

*BigScreamTV: a true story*

Permit me to tell my own story here.... It happened last year, so if there's some "time" errors, please overlook them.

This is one of those "too good to be true" stories, and it's gonna take a while to tell, so bear with me. 

My local Party City only had two of the sound fx CDs -- _Screams_ and _Chainsaw_ -- and after I found the website for their products, I discovered they had seven more sound fx CDs available: _Creepy Mansion, Howls and Growls, Merciless Pain, Moans and Groans, Thunder Storm, Twisted Laughter_, and _Wind_. I called all their suggested sources, and found diddly. Party City wouldn't even admit to having the two CDs they *did* have! So, disgusted, I emailed the company and ranted for awhile. Mostly, I asked them to make the CDs available in their online store, since the odds of getting them in this backwater were pretty much nil. Here's the response I got:



> (Mortuis),
> 
> We're REALLY sorry to hear that...believe me. We're just as upset about the poor distribution that has been happening this year on the products. We didn't carry the CDs in the store because we didn't realize that people would have difficulty getting them, and it's too late to get them ourselves.
> 
> ...


Okay, that was a very nice apology, and it cooled me down a lot, so I sent another email thanking him for the response and asking if the CDs would be available in the online store *next* year. Here's the response from that one:



> (Mortuis),
> 
> Boy now we really feel bad that we let you down....you're like our ideal customer because you obviously "get it."
> 
> I can't promise anything because I may be on a plane to NY in the morning, but.... which CDs did you especially want? If I can swing it, I'll send them to you if I have 'em.... I have a few on hand for publicity purposes. Email me your address ASAP. You might get 'em Sat or Halloween. All I ask in return is spreading the word about this stuff.


I sent my address to them on Thursday -- on Saturday I got _Moans and __Groans_ and _Merciless Pain _by Priority Mail. This is a company who understands customer service -- so throw some business their way if you can.

It was a Halloween to remember...!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Love it!

Do tell another Halloween story, a to good to be true story! Please!!

Jeff


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

*Bstv*

Okay you want another story, how bout mine...

as mentioned earlier I just cant say enough good things about Big scream tv.
You just cant get a better effect/prop for your money. And as we all know there is alot of crap out there at much higher prices.

I have and continue to post this opinion on various prop boards including Big screams message forum.

I got an e mail from Bill L offering some "comp'ed" stuff. To say thanks for the positive feedback and spreading the word. 
I got a very nice "care Package" in the mail.

With or without that gesture I still try to steer people to their stuff because I belive so strongly in them. As I understand it, they are still new and trying to secure their position in the market. so I guess I feel that I have a vested interest in their success. To ensure we continue to get great great new stuff...
If you havent already pick up a few things. You wont be dissappointed.

I have a couple video clips on youtube.com
I get e mails inquiring about big scream tv i.e what is that? where did you get it? etc
So I direct them to their web site. I am surprised this isnt much more well known.


----------



## Redneck220 (Dec 13, 2005)

*bigscreamTV purchasing*

I am sincerely hoping the online store will be open again soon, as I would like to place an order for several of bigscreamtvs products.

Around here I NEVER saw BSTV in Kmart,,and yes I sure looked at every available thing there. I don't remember seeing them at any other store locally. I traditionaly drive around on halloween night to several places to check out home haunts. (my mobile home park has trick or treat on a diff night) I have yet to see anyone using the products.

I realize that fighting for attention on the retail shelves can be quite a challenge. Please, oh great powers in the vast beyond of the internet , bringest thy videos and Cd's unto thy site and once again peace and happiness will reign in the land.

How's that for a plea?


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thanks & We're working on it....*

Wow...let me say thanks so much for the great feedback and generous praise. We're thrilled to see that the phrase "what comes around goes around" may actually apply to good deeds! Reading this stuff gets me more and more excited about the customers and making more products yet at the same time makes me more and more furious with distribution and retail. They have really dropped the ball on us all....every story seems to be worse. No wonder we've been struggling to get things out to everyone.

Redneck220--you crack me up. We are going to make an effort to get the online store up early (like this summer) for you guys.

Thanks for your patronage, creativity, and support!
-B


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

You can find the projector here but its sold out http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4016331&sourceid=17250061560449300521


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

Just for the record, the theme to my decor -- I don't quite have the guts to call it a haunt -- is "Haunted Dungeon". Maybe later I'll post some pics -- but anyhow, I was missing the screams you'd hear in a dungeon, the ghostly wails you'd hear in a _*haunted*_ dungeon, and of course, the sounds of torture -- until I played _Screams_, _Moans and Groans_, and _Merciless Pain_ all at once. I'm hoping to get into a house in a year or so (I'm in an apartment now) and try it again.

Heh-heh-heh....


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome idea's everyone keep the idea coming.


----------



## StfRon (Aug 20, 2004)

I used the unit last year..kind of. I bought the DVD and was unhappy with all the different characters, I really only wanted a single 'character' in my case it was the horned demon guy. Anyway, all I did was rip that particular footage from the DVD and converted it to an AVI. I put my monitor in place of a tv, and bing- perfect. The footage was reflected in front of a bucky in an electric chair. Awesome effect- I think my suggestion would be to sell individual footage of characters online- in a digital format. Considering that iTunes now supports video footage, I think this would be a piece of cake! I would have no problem paying 2.99 or 3.99 for a 5-10 minute clip of 1 character to play in a loop.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Digital Downloads Online*

Downloading the video is a good suggestion...in fact, we've thought about it and will certainly eventually do that especially as the market gets more tuned in to
doing things this way.
Good solution on pulling what you needed out of the DVD. We anticipated that more sophisticated/discriminating users might do this.

Thanks for the suggestion.

-B


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

At first reading this didn't know what the product really was.
Then I visited your website and watched the infomercial video. That brought back memories of seeing it at Spencer Gifts. I have a haunted maze and after seeing the video, I wanted to order your products right away! Checked with Frightcatalog for the "Extreme makeover" dvd, nothing. Retail sales are important but, online retail sales should be available year round. We haunters have to start early to plan for the next haunting season.

Thanks,

Haunty


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

We seriously thought about buying a few of your products but ended up trashing the idea when we changed around our whole set up and was running out of time. I researched all the products and really liked the terror eyes and the scarrols. Before we scratched the idea we thought about lightening up our haunt at the begining to make people think it was not scary but using the scarrols and we were going to use the terror eyes under our deck. The only complaints we really had against it was the selection of eyes for the terror eyes and how to position a large TV without constructing something. I think a contest would be an awsome idea along with the ghost floating out of the tombstones and of course a wandering ghost. If they say it can be done on here... it doesn't surprise me. These guys are good. 
A few things I would like....
-more selection of terror eyes
-a burning flame that would flare up maybe to look like a rooms on fire or something
-maybe even a ghost popping out of the ground and going back in 

My ideas are not perfect but maybe it could give ya an idea or two. Lastly, I would like to say don't forget about the haunters that like to scare people. I did think that the images were a little bit kiddish. Hope to see new and improved products from ya guys! Good Luck!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey BSTV, so can you give us an idea of what is new for BSTV in 2006?


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Let us know when you are set up for online purchases. I am waiting to purchase the Terror Eyes DVD.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Scary Times for BigScreamTV*

We have heard your screams! We always intended to create more and more products including scarier and more gory stuff specifically for the haunters. (We had to go mass market G-rated intially.) We have all sorts of stuff on the drawing board and some stuff in prep for production. Unfortunately, we have bad news. We cannot offer anything new this year. There is a lengthy explanation below. But first, we want to let you know that we do intend to open up our online store in September. (The reason it could not be open all year around is that there literally was no product manufactured to be sold....you'll understand more about this if you read the below explanation of why there are no new products.) When we do open the store, we do not know exactly which products will be available. We do know that TerrorEyes and BSTV vols 1, 2, 3 will be there.

**** WE HAVE AN IMPORTANT QUESTION FOR YOU! *****
Q: How important are those slick-looking DVD (Amaray) cases with the nifty color printing on the outside? Would you settle for just the DVD itself (kinda like Netflix would send it)? We ask this to keep your costs (shipping) and our costs (if we need to custom make a batch this year) down. PLEASE LET US KNOW!

WHY is BIGSCREAMTV STUCK (No new products this year)?

Thank you Thank you for all of your suggestions and interest.
BigScreamCDs should be available in stores (Party City, Kmart.) But that's it!
We are being held hostage by our distributor. Here's the story:
Our distributor has tried the larger chains like Walmart, Target, K-mart, etc. None of the bigger chains will take anything that needs "explanation." The DVDs are a whole new never-before-seen Halloween product. People do not know what it is, so it needs a demo. No big store will do it. Worse yet, the stores that did demo it (Spencers, Party City) had to buy so much product to cover the costs of the demo kiosk that they were left holding around 100 items after Halloween (even though they sold on average 40-50...which is a great number for a product.) Since they are short-sighted, they were enraged and claimed the product had a low "sell-through" (Percentage sold.) This killed us in the smaller chains. Now, even our distributor has lost faith. This is big trouble because they have the exclusive right to distribute the product. They ARE NOT distributing any of the DVDs this year....therefore we are being held hostage. (It's almost like a bad Hollywood scenario where a studio will not make a movie and refuses to let its competitors have it either.) We're nearly screwed. WE DO, HOWEVER, PLAN TO SUPPORT OUR USERS by having our On-line store open. (We have to buy our product back just like a wholesaler from our own distributor in order to sell it a piece at a time. OR, we have to make discs ourselves to send to you...hence the question regarding the DVD cases. Since the distributor is not distributing, they are not manufacturing....we're in a bind.) We do plan to have the store open in September. We're not sure which items will be for sale, but certainly TerrorEyes and BSTV1,2,&3.
Thanks again for your support. With it, we may make it through these SCARY times.
-Bill


----------



## ruafraid (Oct 5, 2005)

BigScream, this has turned out to be a real nightmare for you what irony ! You make a great Halloween product and it comes back to Haunt you! My vote is for the plain CD. Who really cares about the label ? I don't just what is on the CD/DVD. Looking forward to the store opening you got an order from me.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I dont tink the cases matter that much.

You mentioned a custum batch.
One thing I thought woud be cool, was to combine volume 1&2 together on one disc. since they are similar to each other. so you wouldnt have to switch discs or settle for one volume or the other. twice as many characters looping is less repeats over a long evening


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

I as well have used Big Scream TV's Crystal Ball Illusion for the past two years and I bought the Halloween How-to DVD last year...I was just a little mad when it didn't have the advertised Fog Chiller...But oh well...the website has the instructions...


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I like the others dont care about the fancy packaging. I just want to get my hands on Terror Eyes.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Excuses...excuses....*

Good to hear everyone seems to be more concerned about function over form (DVD in a sleeve rather than in a box.) Please do keep chiming in on this one.

Ampaen, 
We understand about he disappointment with the fog-chiller. That was
again our distributor who used the 'draft' artwork which was replaced (and not approved) after we finished the XHHMO and chose to leave that project out. Our apologies. Believe me, it caused HORRIFIC PR problems for us.

Icemanfred,
That's a good idea about combining I & II. (In fact they both were together on the very original beta-versions of the product....until....here we go... The distributor insisted on splitting it up and adding the Crystal Ball so that three products were available. We couldn't exactly blame them on that one. 'turns out that retailers want to have a minimum of three products from any vendor or it's not worth the paperwork.)
UNORTUNATELY, because so many of the BSTV 1, 2, & 3 were made, those are the ones that we do not need to custom make. We can get loads of those from the distributor (in the nice boxes). Alas, almost everybody is looking for TerrorEyes, X-treme Haunted House Make-Over, and/or Scarols. Those are the ones that were never made in huge quantity, and the one's we'll have to make for this year.

-Bill


----------



## FrightYard (Oct 15, 2003)

cool I need another copy of 1 &2, and I have some friends that will be buyin them this year too after they saw my stuff from last year. Im working on a Tomb fo rmy graveyard, it will be a self contained unit that will display the heads at the top of it. Once i get the construction down Ill post the pics. BTW the scarols, I had a heck of a time getting it last year, but let me tell you it was a huge hit with the trick or treaters, and my son listens to it all the time, the only 2 year old that sings oh pumpkin patch in august.


----------



## MELevolent (Oct 10, 2005)

*BigScreamTV*

I was planning to buy scarols and terror eyes this year, I really hope they will be available. 

I have had the talking heads one (the first, I think) for two years. 

The first year I tried to do the pepper's crystal ball, but broke my plexi and at the last minute I put it inside a halloween picture frame with some scrim and set it to look like a flat picture that was hung from a wall of my haunt.

I thought it was totally cheesy, but the response was huge! Some people actually _asked me _how I did it! I couldn't believe it. The tracks were campy and fun, and some people wanted to linger in the hallway and watch it!

It was totally obvious to me that it was just a TV, but I think most people do not even think of their TVs as potential props, and this might be part of the problem you are experiencing in the retail world. It just sounds strange..."You want me to turn my TV upside down?!!"

In here we think of everything as a prop! Heck, I'd turn my grandma upside down and put her in a box for a good effect! 

Ten years ago this might have killed your business, but you have a good product and a market for it, so the way to go is definitely online. I love the idea of buying a single track or even a whole CD or DVD digitally and burning it myself, you should seriously look into that, it should be the most cost effective for all parties. You build up enough word of mouth (contest...great idea!) and you're set.

I don't even know where my original case is, let alone care about it! Just bring on the product, please!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I picked up one of the BigScream TV disks last year at a halloween store, but my g/f swiped it when we were unpacking the bags of our spoils, and I haven't seen it since... It's around, but I don't remember which one, and I haven't gotten to even see it to find how how it would do as a prop. With the haunters reaction, I'm gonna have to talk to her about it. (and try and find the others this year)


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Lookin' into downloads*

Thanks for the responses. It re-inspires us at a rather horrific time.
We will look into the download situation....in which case we might actually have a
few things NEW this year....you'll just have to wait and SEE.

Anyone have any guidance/recommendations on download services or how to
go about doing this???

-Bill


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree that iTunes is a great way to go for the downloads...I know I use iTunes all of the time and that may bring more advertising for Apple...other than that, i am not sure...maybe getting space on your ISP and making them available from your site...maybe you can sell through www.vstore.ca good luck!


----------



## Mitsukai (Aug 6, 2006)

I like your DVDs, but I think sometimes they're just not scary enough.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I must say I really love your dvds!!! They are fantastic!!!!!! I bought 1 and 2 last year. I only used the disc one because i could get another dvd player. One thing i saw was the terror eyes and i fell in love with it but the only thing was i could never find it!!!! I looked around at spencers, party city, and i even worked at halloween usa and they no idea what i was talking about. Once online sales are availble, I will make sure to order it!!! About the cases for the dvds, i can really care less! If it came in a napkin, i would be happy as long as it worked. Please keep us updated on the online sales. Thanks a bunch for such a great product!!!!!!!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Dont you need to download Itunes program?
I would preffer to download directly from BSTV's website if possible.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*The lowdown on Downloads*

So if we make downloads, are you guys able to take that video material
and transfer it to a playback device (DVD, VHS, whatever) that you can use
in the prop set-up....or are you anchored to playback from the computer?

Do you think there are enough savvy users out there that could take advantage
of the downloads?

Aside from content downloads (TerrorEyes, BigScreamTV, Scarols) are instructional downloads 
of any use (project excerpts from X-treme Haunted House Make-Over)??

Thanks for your help in this on-going dialog....

-Bill


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

thats a good question.
I assume it should be easy enough if you have a dvd burner and it is the approriate type of file.
But I havent actually downloaded a video file and burned it to disc.
use the computer for basic editing home movies and burning to dvd.

BSTV, May I direct your attention to the BSTV message board. someone posted a pic of what appears to be a different verision of the Haunted house make over. and wanted to know if it is authentic:

http://p201.ezboard.com/fbigscreamtvfrm11.showMessage?topicID=11.topic


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

As long as you have the appropriate file type (one that can be easily burned to a DVD) I'd bet that many people would be able to burn it to DVD for use with a regular TV, or else they could just play it on a monitor setup.

I for one don't care one bit about the fancy cases or color pictures and I would definitely buy them if you had the Terroreyes available on your site either as a DVD to buy or as a download to buy!

I already have one of the Big Scream TV DVDs-- I'm not sure which one it was as I bought it right at Halloween so wasn't able to use it last year, but I've been wanting the Terroreyes one badly!


Another suggestion--- if you do more of the Terroreyes DVDs I think it would be useful to have different options for each type of eye... I noticed in the "evil eye" type of eye it looks weird when you have the two eyes on one screen because the eyes are not slanted at all the way a real pair of eyes would be, so I think it would be really nice if there was an option for displaying the "pair mode" with 2 eyes on 1 TV where the eyes were slanted so they'd look more realistic... 
See, like in this pic from the Big Scream Tv site: 
http://www.bigscreamtv.info/graphics/tvs.jpg

The eyes look strange when there are 2 one 1 screen because they are too "straight".

Or you could even have an option of when you only choose to show one solitary eye, having it be either a right eye or left eye... If you did that people could use 2 DVD players or something if they wanted, and use 2 TVs near to each other, one with a "right" eye (slanted to look like a right eye) and one with a "left" eye...


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Updates*

HauntedHorror: That's a very good suggestion for the "pair mode" of TerrorEyes.

XHHMO:
If anyone is interested in X-treme Haunted House Make-Over, I found one place
that has a dozen: Halloweenmart.com!!!!!

"X-treme Glowing" - Apparently someone out there listed this as a product. Here's the lowdown on that:
This is a copy of artwork from one of the "singles" of the product. The distributor requested that we release 12 single projects (all but one are in the X-treme Haunted Home make-Over DVD.) HOWEVER, we went through all that hassle, and then the distributor NEVER DUPLICATED ANY for this year. Sooooo....it is our product....but it does not "exist" in distribution. I'm curious as to who listed it, how, and why.

-Bill


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*TerrorEyes "Special Eyedition '06"*

So...as someone put it "CYEbot was a nice idea....but...." Well, we had to agree.
And even though we're in distribution hell, we just couldn't let a Halloween pass without a little something new. So.... We've replaced CEYEbot with SNAKE EYE on the '06 version. We're duplicating it ourselves and will have it on our site come September.

Which one of you out there either posted or emailed me about doing a Snake/reptile eye??? Your wish has been granted. (Eventually we'll create another version - vol II- with other animal/human/monster eyes...but this is all we could squeeze out this year.)

-Bill


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

O I can't wait to tell my hubby! He'll be sooo excited. We wanted to use the terrror eyes last year but no one had it. Hopefully this year we will be able to use it. Thanx for listening to us BSTV!
P.S. We don't need no fancy boxes.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Also what about the idea of having a program that lets us program what the "monster" says. I need a clown type guy to talk about something in one of my rooms and that would be cool to use your products for that. That is if they were programable.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*programmable....*

The only way to accomplish such a thing would be with a computer. Unfortunately, there's no easy/simple/inexpensive way to do such a customization. My best suggestion would be to shoot your own clown head against black cloth and say/perform what you need.
We have tips for that:
http://bigscreamtv.info/floating_head.html

God Luck Clowning around!
-Bill


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

*ghost idea*

I think you could still do the ghost thing. I was going to try to make my own dvd but wont have time with the other things im working on. You could have ghosts peeking out the window, facing the window like a mirror and shaving, getting dressed and suddenly look out the window and see someone and close an invisible curtain that makes them dissapear. Have a ghost sitting reading a book or writing. This would not be small full figures but regular size like from the waist up. What do you think???


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Aug 21, 2006)

I vote for downloads as an option. In this day and age there are a lot of people who can convert it to whatever they need it to be. AVI, DVD, VHS etc... I would download them. Also the plain disc and no special packaging would work fine.


----------



## rgalati (Aug 24, 2006)

I haven't read this whole thread but just wanted to let everyone know that i bought all the bigscreamtv videos and did not play them due to the video being more goofy then scary.

I like the project video on the side of my house for a great effect. See image. (Bad view I know)


----------



## SparklyJ (Sep 7, 2006)

*I LOVE Big Scream, please please make more*

I have Terror Eyes and X-treme Haunted House Makeover. I thought the makeover DVD was great as I was a bit of a newbie when I got it and it was really easy to do your projects. I consider it my stepping stone into bigger and better haunts each year. Last year we ran the Terror Eyes in our upstairs window (my son went nuts over the Oculus) and we actually had people driving over to see it because they'd heard about it from friends. I can't wait for your online store to open this year. The snake eye looks very cool. 

I vote for downloads, too. It's cost-effective for you and is more enviromentally friendly. I would like to see you offer the downloads directly from your site somehow so that my purchase price goes entirely to the maker. I figure the more money you keep, the more new items you'll be able to produce for the Halloween hungry! 

The flame idea mentioned earlier is something I would be very interested in. Would you be able to distort the flames somehow so that they could be used in different sizes of windows or whatnot? Maybe having multiple recordings, one that looks normal and then a few that are stretched to different sizes and used at different angles? Don't know if it's an option but I'd love to have my upper windows on fire for our party.

Thank you so much for your products - everyone, please support these guys. I've had great customer service from them as well and they deserve to make it.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

I've got 7 sections of fence painted in the garage waiting for tops and painting, thanks all for the great ideas!!!!


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

Man,I just checked out the Terror eyes and this is the coolest.Going out today to get one.Is this a new item? Some of the sites don't have it posted?.Looks like a huge creature is in the house!!


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

My brother and I used Terror Eyes last year for the first time. Dual 27" TV in the large bonus room on his second floor.

I will admit I was leading up to being impressed, but when it was all said and done it actually looked cool.

Got a lot of comments from the folks who stopped by during the 2 weeks before Halloween. Not sure if we had them up in time for the reporter when she came, but everyone else loved'em.

Good work!


If you need some beta testers feel free to give a shout!


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*BigScreamTV.com STORE NOW OPEN!!!!*

Thanks to you all for your praise, ideas, stories, and PATIENCE! Finally, we have
product! So we opened the on-line store today. 

http://store.bigscreamtv.info/index.html

We have the special "eye-dition" Terror Eyes this year. We are currently carrying all of our products (including the CDs.) Thanks for your enthusiastic support. We have a decent supply of MOST titles, but not all....so don't wait too long!!

Also, we have some stuff up at YOUTUBE.COM:

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=bigscreamtv&search=Search

There will be a little more to come.

IN RESPONSE to some of the above (preceding) questions/requests:
I don't know if we'll do downloads this year due to the extensive push we had
to make creating the store and manufacturing our own product. But, we will most certainly get around to it....we just need a few more henchmen! 

About the "FIRES"---that's an interesting and possible idea. Actually...on our "back burner" we've had slated a whole fireplace edition with fires, burning faces, melting bodies, etc. Alas...as you may know...we need to get what we have 'out there' first.
(As far as different sizes and angles of fire, that's possible, but I imagine the biggest 'challenge' will always be the size of the TV.)

Thanks again for the great ideas and enthusiasm!
-Bill Lae
BigScreamTV


----------



## ruafraid (Oct 5, 2005)

Can we use paypal somehow ? I didn't see it as an option for payment.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

as someone mentioned before, a fire clip would be nice.


----------



## dormanmom (Sep 11, 2006)

*Agree with the TV positioning*

Hello I am new too. I just had to join to respond to your question. 
I must agree with the TV positioning. I had a heck of a time positioning a 13" TV. Once I worked out the kinks, Big Scream was a hit. 

I had parents not wanting to leave while their kids were wanting to Trick or Treat. 

I have to say too. We used Big Scream II, and I liked all the characters (for kids) and didn't like the clown saying I am going to kill you. I know that some people will roll their eyes when they read this  but I really didn't like that. Either keep is silly for kids or scary for adults.


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I love the youtube idea! I wanted to see the Twas the night before Halloween last year but never could. After seeing it for the first time, all I can say is, I Totally Want it Now! I wanted to have some entertainment for people that are waiting to go into our small hauted house. What Dvd is this on? Can I use just this one and set it to repeat? Can I take this one and use the tv effect with plexiglass?
Sorry for all the questions


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Clown*

Yeah, the clown is always the one in trouble. To be honest, I don't specifically remember the exact words, but I think he says something along the lines of "I've got a joke. It's gonna kill you." We do get the dirft of your message...and unfortunately that cat is way outta the bag. We did, however, purposely leave the CLOWN out of the "TAME" version....so you can have control over whether or not the clown appears. 'just trying to offer a solution to a situation that will
always be an issue for some people. 

Thanks.
-Bill


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*PayPal*

The on-line merchant service provider does not accept PayPal. We wish they did. We apologize. It's rather out of our control. 

If you want to email us in a week or so ([email protected]) perhaps the people doing the actual order handling would be willing to deal with a specific order. Tough to say at this point, but giuve it a shot in a week.

-Bill


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*'Twas the Night*

Response to Babygirl Kmp:
'Twas the Night of Halloween is on the "Halloween Scarols DVD."

http://bigscreamtv.info/scarols.html

buy it at: http://store.bigscreamtv.info/index.html

YES---you can loop this individual chapter.

Yes---you can do the BigScreamTV floating head illusion (or any of the illusions.)

-B


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Woo Hoo!!! I can't wait!!! Think this might be a solution to my "o i don't know if i can help" helper. Had a perect idea for him but he wont give me a final answer if he wants to help. At least now I know I have a back up!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

regarding unwanted chapters:
most dvd players can loop selected chapters. so you can edit out a specific chapter if it is unwanted and you still get all the others. This way you can still get the other "untame" material.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

BigScream said:


> So...as someone put it "CYEbot was a nice idea....but...." Well, we had to agree.
> And even though we're in distribution hell, we just couldn't let a Halloween pass without a little something new. So.... We've replaced CEYEbot with SNAKE EYE on the '06 version. We're duplicating it ourselves and will have it on our site come September.
> 
> Which one of you out there either posted or emailed me about doing a Snake/reptile eye??? Your wish has been granted. (Eventually we'll create another version - vol II- with other animal/human/monster eyes...but this is all we could squeeze out this year.)
> ...


who knew, Terror Eyes II was 4 years in the making! Ordered mine last week, can't wait to get it!


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice stuff learned a lot of cool trick that are very cheap=)


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

ive seen big scream tv and i think it is great, i havn't actually tried it yet but i think its great allready


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to be ordering the Terror Eyes 2 (and probably 1 as well) and maybe pick up a CD or two in the next week. I already own the How to Haunt DVD, and one of the BigScreamTV DVDs, and a CD or two. 

I'd love to see some realistic images of pirates to use, and yes scary pirates! I'd love to create a floating scene with the plexiglass with a pirate captain image (and other maties, but as separate tracks). I wanted to do an image that looks like people are seeing this pirate who's drowned but who is trying to send them a message. I figured with the ability to add to the background using the plexiglass set up, I could have floating fish etc become part of the scene. 

I think you guys do really nice work and am excited to see the new Terror Eyes 2 product and your blog (and signed up for your newsletter there). Now to get some scary pirate images....btw I saw your tutorial on your old website awhile back about filming your own but it's a bit more work with video and acting etc than I'm willing to tackle right now. I'd really rather have a professionally done dvd to use. BTW while we do have some small tots coming to our door, most of the kids prefer something a bit more scary and I do too.


----------



## RattleMeBones (Sep 15, 2010)

Bigscream,  

I bought your online how-to Xtreme haunts direct from your website in the last few weeks. Learned some great stuff! Thank you so much for the great tips!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I like your dvd's, for the younger & lil ones, but would like to see you produce a "big boys" versions with a little more serious / not as cheesy sayings,...... I think there is a market for both crowds. 
The floating heads are great to use for different types of scenes. Nice to see you did Terror eyes2, like them,the clown is great,especially the doll, very creepy ! TE2 is definitely a step up form #1, keep up the great work !!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the clown !

...but I to admit to wanting more...scary versions. Right now it's a nice distraction in our haunt..but I would love for the tv to actually get some scares too..


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

I love biugscream tv ever since I found their website and used their terror eyes and singing monsters to great success.

Here's my terror eye Oculus re-invented as Eye of Mordor









And I made strips of fabric connected together to form a movie screen as an entrance- used the singing pumpkins and other scenes for the guests to walk through to enter the house










As to other suggestions- I think you should capitalize on the whole pico/mini projector movement and create or modify your videos (ie make them not move) and have your own singing busts/madame leota. Yould even market a dedicated outdoor projector (like the ultraprojector, but with a higher resolution panel) and have it embedded with some of the images.

Victor


----------



## magic8697 (Feb 12, 2008)

I purchased the crystal ball and the boo tube. I cant wait to use it this year they are gonna be new and i think it's gonna freak the kiddies out. I will let everyone know what the kids think of it after halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RattleMeBones said:


> Bigscream,
> 
> I bought your online how-to Xtreme haunts direct from your website in the last few weeks. Learned some great stuff! Thank you so much for the great tips!



RattleMeBones, if you liked the tips on How to Xtreme Haunts, then you'll like the tips on the Blog. More of the same and very inexpensive ideas too.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I use my big scream dvd outside to entertain the line up. Its the corny jokes one. I would love to see a frightning down right scary version to use inside my haunt, like a haunted mirror...but super starleing scary.


----------



## BigScream (Mar 22, 2006)

*Back from the dead!*

Hello everyone....we're BACK FROM THE DEAD! 2006 was the last time we really invested some time into BigScreamTV. Thank you all for the comments and great ideas....so many ideas, so little time. We want to do everything that people ask....especially now with the cost of video projectors plummeting. We have heard some of your moans and groans and screams! We finally created TerrorEyes II, which was a little SCARY for us. The Doll Eye is DEMONIC and quite entertaining....when you go "over the edge" in one department, we're sure to hear about it from another (G-rated) crowd. We do try to accommodate family-friendly and not-so-friendly home haunting! Although the Clown in T2 is only moderately scary, we think most devilish haunters will applaud the Dolly eye. There' something about "innocence" possessed!
In addition to TerrorEyes II, we've made a huge push in the Free stuff, entertainment, and marketing departments. I've never worked so hard over any Halloween, even when we introduced the whole line-up years ago. 
Here's what's NEWS for us:
1) We have a podcast going at I-Tunes: "Halloween News Network." It's mostly tame, but we do have a few cool tricks in there:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/halloween-news-network/id390992365
2) We have a contest going for reviews on the podcast:
http://booityourself.com/contest/
3) We have a "Boo-It-Yourself BLOG:
http://booityourself.blogspot.com/
There's old stuff, easy stuff, and some darn cool stuff there.
4) If you want the BLOG as a free E-book plus some other free goodies, you can sign up and download 'em at:
http://booityourself.com
5) If you just cannot stand signing up for the podcast at I-tunes (it's all free so I don't understand why some protest) then you can see the Halloween Network News at:
http://www.halloweennewsnetwork.com
OR on FACEBOOK:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hallo...Halloween-News-Network/156612857686339?ref=ts

Have I left anything out!? That's quite a lot of catching up to do. Thanks again for all of your support!
-Bill


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm really tempted to try out Terror Eyes 2....might give that a go next year. 

With all the tv effects I saw at Hauntcon and Transworld though...I would hope you do step up a notch or two.... a lot of those sellers were wanting 1000's of dollars for their work..but Big Scream is a nice cheap alternative for those of us without the huge budgets of most haunts. 

I didn't really mean I wanted creatures that curse or anything..but having say a clown tha tlook all nice then charges the scream as he transforms with fangs and glowing eyes or such...that would get people going for sure !


----------



## jeremydbrooks (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a free BigScreamTV DVD last year with purchase from HalloweenMart...the concept is cool, but I never set it up...the big hurdle for me, as I suspect is the case with a lot of people, is that TVs are so big these days (and expensive) that it just seems like a pain to set the whole thing up. Not sure how to get around that...a laptop implementation maybe? Would that work as easily as far as adjusting contrast, etc?


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Terror Eyes*

This is how I done mine.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

I got about ten tv's last year from a local shop. Just stopped by and asked if he had any broken tv's that had picture only. Backed the truck up and got I think 8 to 10 tv's.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a nice big one from a local convenience center...they also had tons of computer parts and old monitors.


----------



## BigScreamer (Sep 10, 2004)

*'saw it. gotta have it!*

Hacksaw42: I LOVE your application of TerrorEyes. Now even I (eye?) didn't think of using
several TVs with paired eyes! Awesome. Can we use that as a publicity (sample application) photo?

Blade-of-the-Moon: We stopped going to the shows several years back. Can you fill me in on (or direct me to a site to see what) video applications these vendors are selling for huge bucks? I've always been a firm believer in delivering quality in quantity for priced-for-everyone bucks. When we started the whole use of TVs etc, the shows/vendors/buyers pretty much blew us off. "No one will ever buy media or use TVs for Halloween/Haunting." The age old story....

Thank you both.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Somewhere I saw videos of the FE they had...let me see what I can dig up !


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Here we go : http://www.palenightproductions.com/video.html

You can also find some of the videos on Youtube if their site doesn't work...mine says I need a plugin. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pale+night+productions&aq=0


----------



## EricVW (Aug 24, 2008)

I have one of your DVDs...can't remember which one offhand. To be honest, I don't use it. That said, I have to tell you that I am STARVING for more video & CGI content. There is so much potential to use w/ TVs & projectors. I have one TV and one projector in my haunt and will probably add another laptop/monitor setup this year. I think your stuff probably came out a little early and now competition has a leg up in the market. Myself, I like lower end stuff and won't think of paying $600 for a video (would have a hard time paying more than $50). I think there's plenty of room for more vendors in this medium but it has to be professional. It's too easy nowadays to get a cheap HD video recorder+free software and just make something similar by yourself. I think Hallowindow is a good example of acceptable price/quality. I also like the way Mark includes both video and digital media one one disk. Good luck guys!


----------



## BigScreamer (Sep 10, 2004)

Blade-of-the-Moon, Thank you for digging that up. It's interesting that, apparently, people are finding that effective. Are they? My "issue" is that it looks like a TV screen inside a window since there's no 3 dimensional element to it. It's "obviously" a TV. Our whole effort in using TVs was to disguise them and elude the suspicion of the viewer (either with the black gauze or pepper's ghost reflection trick). I think these are cool "movies". I think a lot more can and will be done with projectors. I think the real advances will come when creators/vendors get more crafty with using the delivery techniques. Sticking a TV "squarely" into a window doesn't "cut it" for me. At least do something like hacksaw did by having TerrorEyes look through "holes." As soon as anyone actually "fills raster" in the shape of a rectangle, there's no trick. Am I "out on a limb" here and just too critical/demanding? The production value is terrific; The live integration/execution is not clever...for me. (Hallowindow, on the other hand, uses the projection effectively as many 'tricks' are as though silhouettes are passing behind the window. We've just not done this as projectors have been too expensive for most people.)


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

If you haven't saw the Ghost Bust yet, I highly recommend that one...They say you can stand right up to it and it still looks real....I like the "Halloween Song"....ZR

http://nightfrights.net/NightFrightsVideoGallery.html



BigScreamer said:


> Blade-of-the-Moon, Thank you for digging that up. It's interesting that, apparently, people are finding that effective. Are they? My "issue" is that it looks like a TV screen inside a window since there's no 3 dimensional element to it. It's "obviously" a TV. Our whole effort in using TVs was to disguise them and elude the suspicion of the viewer (either with the black gauze or pepper's ghost reflection trick). I think these are cool "movies". I think a lot more can and will be done with projectors. I think the real advances will come when creators/vendors get more crafty with using the delivery techniques. Sticking a TV "squarely" into a window doesn't "cut it" for me. At least do something like hacksaw did by having TerrorEyes look through "holes." As soon as anyone actually "fills raster" in the shape of a rectangle, there's no trick. Am I "out on a limb" here and just too critical/demanding? The production value is terrific; The live integration/execution is not clever...for me. (Hallowindow, on the other hand, uses the projection effectively as many 'tricks' are as though silhouettes are passing behind the window. We've just not done this as projectors have been too expensive for most people.)


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

BigScreamer said:


> Blade-of-the-Moon, Thank you for digging that up. It's interesting that, apparently, people are finding that effective. Are they? My "issue" is that it looks like a TV screen inside a window since there's no 3 dimensional element to it. It's "obviously" a TV. Our whole effort in using TVs was to disguise them and elude the suspicion of the viewer (either with the black gauze or pepper's ghost reflection trick). I think these are cool "movies". I think a lot more can and will be done with projectors. I think the real advances will come when creators/vendors get more crafty with using the delivery techniques. Sticking a TV "squarely" into a window doesn't "cut it" for me. At least do something like hacksaw did by having TerrorEyes look through "holes." As soon as anyone actually "fills raster" in the shape of a rectangle, there's no trick. Am I "out on a limb" here and just too critical/demanding? The production value is terrific; The live integration/execution is not clever...for me. (Hallowindow, on the other hand, uses the projection effectively as many 'tricks' are as though silhouettes are passing behind the window. We've just not done this as projectors have been too expensive for most people.)


You know I guess they are to an extent... I've seen these type of FX from one than one place and the guys at Pale Night had stuff at transworld last year too...if it wasn't popular I can't imagine them staying in business long you know ? I found another effect by them on Youtube that had a drowning person in a tank..also there was some company that did haunted portraits..you put a tv, with a picture frame around it and such. 

The projector effects sound like some of the items Haunted Props sells..like these :

http://www.hauntedprops.com/category-s/274.htm

Still kind of pricey.

I keep bringing up the clown since it;s the one I use...I like him really..I just want him a bit more..scarier. 

Has anyone use the Terror Eyes for a haunt facade ? We have a big clown head people have to walk thru..if I could rig two tv's behind it maybe I could give it moving eyes eh ?


----------



## BigScreamer (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for that link as well. I would definitely choose these effects over the "window" TV effects by Pale Night, but ironically, they have somewhat the opposite "issue." The execution is spectacular, yet the video is "so-so." A lot of it looks really CGI/fake. The mouthes on some are clearly "real", but the eyes aren't. I would have voted for using a real person for the whole thing in the bust. Regardless...the busts do look good...and sound awesome! The voices are great. 'totally Disney. Anyways....it's definitely a cool effect, and I applaud the results. I don't know how many home haunters are gonna drop that kinda cash, though! Yikes! I looked into doing something like this a few years back, but dropped it due to the high price tag.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm holding on to a few of our old 27-inch and a few smaller TV just to use with these DVDs. The problem that is coming down the road or is already there for a lot of people is that the new flat screens are backlit and you can't get real black as a result like you can with the tube TVs. As communities increase their efforts to recycle old TVs safely, tube TVs will eventually all but disappear and where does that the effect. 

I have a Hallowindow DVD and had a great response to it from the kids and adults in our neighborhood. We had a borrow a projector from my husband's work for that one night which he did once but doesn't want to keep doing. Instead of spending a $100 bucks or so on a so-so projector we'd rather put that towards a really great one we could use all the time and be happy with. However, I don't see one in our near future due to the cost factor. 

So it is a challenging effect to provide to home haunters at a reasonable price.


----------



## BigScreamer (Sep 10, 2004)

Regarding the not-so-black flat screen TVs. (I LOVE high contrast and super black...so I've not been a fan of many of the plasmas, etc.) The "problem" can be fixed using either a "smokey" acetate sheet (like one used to cut down sunlight coming through windows) or using the semi-transparent black cloth (like the Ghoulish Gauze we sell.) Regardless, the manufacturers of the TVs absolutely know this is a flaw in the quality of the image. The competition will keep pushing them to make better and better screens. I believe we will get black blacks soon. My newer video projector is many times better than the one I bought ten years ago at four times the cost. This technology is getting better and cheaper by the month now. We're going to start seeing some amazing video stuff at "throw away" prices eventually. I remember when a color printer cost 5K. Now, under 100 bucks! Amazing!


----------

